# Son made, didn't turn out :(



## LEFSElover (Dec 31, 2007)

For Christmas dinner as an appetizer, our son had me buy some stuff at the market Christmas Day.  It was okay as they were watching Rounders that someone got as a gift, and I was banned from watching it.  Okay with me.
I bought as instructed:
2 green apples
a head of garlic
a baguette
a round wheel of Brie cheese
olive oil
I found the only market open in Vegas and bought the goods.
Son made his version of this crustini thing that he'd had at a friends house a couple of weeks ago.
We kept checking the oven to look at in from the viewing window, the cheese never melted, never ever melted.  We took it out to eat it, it'd been in there way too long at this point.  It wasn't good, no flavor and the apples tasted like nothing, the garlic did nothing and the cheese never melted at $10 for the wheel, I think it should have.  

Anyone know what he did wrong so I could do it again and improve?


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2007)

Was the cheese near the element? (Broiler?)


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 31, 2007)

I have no idea what Rounders is....but, if I had those ingredients:

Saute the apples in butter.

Drizzle a bit of olive oil on the bread, and then rub the garlic onto the bread.

Toast it a bit.

Lay the cheese on the bread, and then toast it some more, till it melts.  Brie melts.  Fake, for decoration brie even melts.  I have no idea why this brie didn't melt, except that it might have been made of plaster.  Was it unusually heavy?

After the cheese melts, lay the sauteed apple slices on it, and then eat it.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 31, 2007)

Easiest thing to do is to contact the friends who made the dish a few weeks ago and find out how they put it together. That is the one thing you did not mention.

Have a feeling it may have something to do with the size of the apple slices and its interaction with the cheese.

Apples exude a lot of water and that might have been a problem.

If you post the recipe maybe someone can help.

Or again just ask the folks who made it first.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 2, 2008)

Um... was the brie in the wrapper in the oven.  Wheels of brie are contained in their wax cover that melts only at high temps.  you carmelize the brie in the wrapper.  It's melted inside, but not outside...

Brie melts at a fairly low temperature.  Pehaps it should have been broiled instead of baked.. I would ask who ever made it before.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi No worries if it did not turn out.  At least you tried and hopefully learnt that's the beauty of experimenting or testing something out. 

Personally I don't like warm brie.  It's a huge turn off for me.  I like brie at room temperature.  Just leave it out of the refrigerator for an hour or so.  

Next time try these and see if you like them.  It's very easy and pretty full proof. 

Make two trays of crostinis.  Slice french bread ultra thin and lay them in a pan.  Make two pans.  In one batch spread some butter on the crostinis

In another pan brush the crostini's with some olive oil flavored with chopped garlic

Bake them in the oven until crisp.  

Serve the buttered ones with a little brie at room temperature and a dollop of seedless raspberry preserves

The olive oil crostinis can be served with a little brie and some olive tappenade.  You can make an olive tappenade easily at home by using black olives (canned ones are fine, just remove the liquid), juice of a lemon, lots of garlic and parsley.  Blend all of this together with some olive oil, salt and black pepper.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> Um... was the brie in the wrapper in the oven. Wheels of brie are contained in their wax cover that melts only at high temps. you carmelize the brie in the wrapper. It's melted inside, but not outside...
> 
> Brie melts at a fairly low temperature. Pehaps it should have been broiled instead of baked.. I would ask who ever made it before.


You must be thinking of some other kind of cheese.Brie isn't covered in wax but rather a white mold which is edible Brie melts quite easily.


----------



## Caine (Jan 2, 2008)

Was the oven turned on?


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always taken the top layer off the brie before putting the savory on it. Then pop into a toaster oven for a very few minutes


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 2, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> You must be thinking of some other kind of cheese.Brie isn't covered in wax but rather a white mold which is edible Brie melts quite easily.



Thanks, I knew it wasn't really wax but couldn't remember what it was..  

I don't like the mold....


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 2, 2008)

*Brie*

This recipe just came to me in my Canadian Living e mail...thought you'd be interested.
*Brie with Cranberry Mandarin Topping By The Canadian Living Test Kitchen *






Try this perfect-match combination or one of the five easy, delectable variations below. The rind on Brie, which is formed from mould as the cheese ripens, is edible.
Servings: 10 to 15 
*Ingredients:*

1 round (8 oz/250 g) Brie
*Cranberry Mandarin Topping:* 
1/4 cup (50 mL) cranberry sauce
1/4 cup (50 mL) canned mandarins, chopped
Pinch cinnamon
*Preparation:*

*Cranberry Mandarin Topping:* In bowl, combine cranberry sauce, mandarins and cinnamon.
Cut off top rind of Brie, if desired. Place Brie on baking sheet; spread with topping. Bake in 350°F (180°C) oven for 5 to 10 minutes or until cheese is softened.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot believe the brie did not melt - strange. I like mine at room temp too - one time I zapped it quickly in the micro for someone who preferred it warm - just a few seconds though.  Wish I could help more!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2008)

I love Brie but if it has the slightest hint of Ammonia smell I cant eat it. It has to be really fresh. I had an argument with my forner boss once as she insisted the Ammonia smell was normal. Normal? Who wants to taste Ammonia in their food?


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 3, 2008)

Alix said:


> Was the cheese near the element? (Broiler?)


nope, right in the middle rack of the oven
the brie was about a 5 " round.
I have a ton of brie at home in my freezer and have used it a hundred times.
yes the oven was on.
no the wrapper wasn't still in tact.
they were granny smith apples and around here anyway, they are not a very wet apple.
our dd thought the same thing asking her brother if he drizzled the baquette with a little olive oil first.  he hadn't but still the brie not melting is what puzzled me.
plus, just no flavor.  I like intense flavors.  not overpowering like the garlic infused olive oil I got for a gift that is wayyyyy  over board in garlic flavor, takes me face off.  but I bought regular olive oil for this as the kids had none and it never got used on appetizer.  brie was not hard or a brick.  I felt it before buying and it was soft and perfect.
son has a viking stove/oven and maybe it was on the convection setting instead of the regular oven setting or vice versa, that may have made a difference, seeing as I didn't do it, I don't know which setting our ds #2 used.
I won't make the mistake of doing this again unless I use another type of apple, a favorite of mine is gala or fuji, but having said that, the galas I bought for the apple pie I made did not exude much juice to the pie as it was dry toorats and dangit anyway


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you sure it was brie cheese? What did it look like?


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 3, 2008)

jpm.........
it was a round of brie the brand was something french like le laisse or something like that.  I took it to the deli section where I showed it to the lady working there.  The supermarket had two on sale each for around $10 and I wanted to make sure I was getting one on sale since it was Christmas and I'd already spent a truckload of cash on everything else.  it was, I assure everyone, Brie cheese.  just not melting Brie I guess


----------

